# How much would you feed my puppy?



## mark_sheffield (Sep 22, 2010)

I am still unsure if I am feeding my Springer Spaniel pup the correct amount of food and I wonder if you could help confirm for me.

I have a 8 week Springer Spaniel which should grow to around 24KG according to breed websites.


I am feeding her Purina Beta Puppy which on the pack it says:

Between 6 weeks and 3 months old.

Puppy which will grow to full size between 15 and 25kg.

Should feed between 125gram and 400gram.

There is quite large difference (275gr), I am feeding around 200. What would you feed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd probably feed 300grms and increase by 25grms per week, that would take you to 400grms by 12 weeks


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was told to weigh my pup each week, and feed 10% of that bodyweight until 6 month ish, and then go with 2% of estimated adult weight.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I initially fed Bo beta puppy and free fed her as I was always worried whether she was getting enough or too much. I put a full bowl down however many times a day she was being fed and took it up after 20mins ish.


----------



## pon (Sep 14, 2010)

the recommended intake is only a guide range ... like humans some puppies need more than others ... use the feeding guide as that, a guide - trust yourself and use your eyes and hands and you can see how well your pup is coming on.... if he/she start to gain a bit too much then ease up on the portion size, a little too ribbie then increase it.... trust your instincts, it's like having a baby, mummy really does know best!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I start off with the packet guide and then go on the look of our dogs, so increase decrease or stay the same dependent on the look and feel of the dog


----------



## JayneW (Sep 27, 2010)

mark_sheffield said:


> I am still unsure if I am feeding my Springer Spaniel pup the correct amount of food and I wonder if you could help confirm for me.
> 
> I have a 8 week Springer Spaniel which should grow to around 24KG according to breed websites.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark - your Roxy is gorgeous. My Oscar is a Springer Spaniel, now 5 months (hope to have pics on here soon). He's currently 10kg so was interested to see that fully grown SS grow to 24kg - crikey! We first got Oscar when he was 8 weeks and we fed him Butcher biscuits which you can add water to to make a kind of gravy. or you can leave them dry. Oscar didn't really mind either way. We gave him just a couple of hand fulls at first - we really went on what he ate but soon found that twice a day was plenty (morning and night). We still feed him morning and night but now he gets the butcher biscuits (bigger grown up variety) mixed with a couple of tablespoons of wet food (again we are sticking with butchers the tinned puppy food). We've had no problems so far. I didn't go by what the packets or tins said - I based it on what the dog wanted and trial and error. There's always a clean bowl at the end of each meal so I can't be doing much wrong. Hope this helps. (Just out of interest how are you getting on with owning a SS? have you had one before? Oscar is our first and its been an eye opened!!).


----------

